# Are You Serious!?!?



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I went into Pets Mart with my little Dober-Dude, Ace. We were there for awhile and I decided to give him a break from training in the store, so I walked over by the fish section to just look at them. Well, as I was looking and Ace just following me, and sniffing around...This guy walks up to us to pet Ace and such, and he said" Ace is so cute, how old is he (He saw his ID tag)?" I said" He is 19 weeks old." He said" Awesome!" So he is just petting him and then. The guy asks me something so dumb, that I about died...His question was "If I buy you a tank full of fish, just for you, can we trade? I'll take Ace and you take the fish?" I was in so much shock...I of course said" Absolutely not, no." He asked" Are you positive?" I said" Absolutely, I am never getting rid of him." He said" Oh okay, well thanks for letting me pet him." I said" No problem."

He left and I just kind of stood there, starring at Ace, trying process what had just happened. I can't believe he asked me that!! I was like was he freaking for real!?!?! I am sure I have heard it all now, but you never know...Because when you think you have heard it all, somebody else says something!! XD


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh some people. That is so crazy, like a tank full of fish could even repay you for the bond you've created with your dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*????????*

In order to maintain my sanity, I am going to assure myself that you misunderstood the man. I will tell myself he was kidding. 

Would post more but I have to feed my fish.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

He was flirting with you.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

As sad as it sounds, that isn't all that surprising. With as many people on places like craigslist who do trades, it seems to be a common things now.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What robk said.

I guess when you start staring at the half century mark stuff like that (harmless really, the guy was polite and left when told no)...well I just laugh, not worth getting upset about it. 

:shrug:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

If that's how guys flirt these days then I'm really glad I'm married, lol.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Sure it is! Compliment someone (man or woman) on their dog that's a great ice breaker. The 'trade for fish tank' line might have been meant in an attempt at humor...either way I would have just laughed at the guy. No biggie

I've even seen little vests people put on their dogs that say something to the effect of 'My Owner is Single'. A sort of 4 legged dating billboard! LOL!




fuzzybunny said:


> If that's how guys flirt these days then I'm really glad I'm married, lol.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Umm... he might have been serious. I was walking Ilka and Leo a few weeks ago, when some woman (a total stranger to me), hollered "Hey! You want to sell your German Shepherd?" I just said "No, thank you." and kept right on walking. That was the first time I'd been solicited about selling one of my dogs, but I've had people ask about future puppies, or if I'm interested in breeding to their "stud dog".


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hard to tell without having been there but I would have laughed at him with the whole 'fish tank' line. 

I remember back in my single days a guy tried to impress me (knowing I had horses) by telling me he had at one time ridden Secretariat. LOL!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Who knows what his intentions were by saying that. I would have just taken my dog and gotten out of there fast. lol



Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hard to tell without having been there but I would have laughed at him with the whole 'fish tank' line.
> 
> *I remember back in my single days a guy tried to impress me (knowing I had horses) by telling me he had at one time ridden Secretariat. LOL!*


:spittingcoffee: HAHAHAHAH! Thanks for a great laugh.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

robk said:


> He was flirting with you.


 
EXACTLY what I was thinking. If he really wanted to buy the pup, he'd offer money for the pup and not buy a tank full of fish. 

Some guys just have really bad pick up lines.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I believe he was serious and he was NOT flirting. I was allowed to pick out my own fish and everything, and he had his girlfriend with him. 

I wasn't upset at all, but I was dumb-founded for sure. I have been asked the difference between a regular bowl and fish bowl for a fish, but to buy me a tank full of fish and then he take my dog, no, just no. XD


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Your first mistake is going to a PetsMart. Your dog can get sick there.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

PetSmart can really bring out the nutjobs. I once had a guy seriously offer to trade Beckett for his dog on the spot (a poor black lab who just stood there like, "yeah, my owner is an a-hole"). 

Another time, someone asked if I wanted to breed my male to his bitch. In heat. In his truck. In the parking lot. Right then and there.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

> _I've even seen little vests people put on their dogs that say something to the effect of 'My Owner is Single'. A sort of 4 legged dating billboard! LOL!_


SERIOUSLY??? They should add *"and this is why!!"*


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I get people saying to my dog "Ill take you home with me!!!" I tell them she 50 dollars. Nobodys been dumb enough to believe me though.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

keiko said:


> Your first mistake is going to a PetsMart. Your dog can get sick there.


I take my dogs' there for socialization purposes, as well as training and proofing behaviors there too. My dogs' are vaccinated as well...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I've even seen little vests people put on their dogs that say something to the effect of 'My Owner is Single'. A sort of 4 legged dating billboard! LOL!


Oh man! I'm so going to try that with my cute little Mali boy! Surely he's a chick magnet!



Charlie W said:


> SERIOUSLY??? They should add *"and this is why!!"*


Oh come on... Where's your sense of humor? That's hilarious!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

hehehe you can get a Julius K9 power harness with velcro on it. Then buy various patches to put on it like the below AND you can swap it out with others for your agility stars that say..."Agility" or "Malinator". When I have a few extra scheckles to rub together I plan on getting one of these harnesses and having fun the different logo patches ... 









Link to browse different logo patches: CanisCallidus Online Shop







wildo said:


> Oh man! I'm so going to try that with my cute little Mali boy! Surely he's a chick magnet!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on... Where's your sense of humor? That's hilarious!


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

I have been asked once before if I would sell my Italian Greyhound to them for $1000. I said no, of course. The funny thing is, is that she was adopted for $350. I told them this...they were shocked.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, maybe he was fishing. I mean, if he traded your GSD for a tank full of fish, he would have had your address from the dog's papers, and would have your dog, so then he could break in, and take the tankfull of fish. 

Sure he'd be caught, but most criminals aren't the sharpest tools in the shed. He's probably shocked that you didn't bite on that offer.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

To the OP, people really do come in all varieties. Glad he gave up so easily. I was out walking Cafall and had some dude in a pick-up slow down and lean out the window, "How much for the dog?" Like I would just sell Cafall right there on the side of the road to some rando who drove up. Ridiculous. Told him Cafall wasn't for sale and then spun around to walk in the opposite direction. Takes all sorts to fill a world.


----------



## Romanashuman (Feb 15, 2012)

I have had people ask if I would give them a puppy if I bread from my gsd bitch or if ill put her to their stud... I've even had someone ask if I wanted to swap her for a male gsd...might as well be asking me if I would swap my children if I had any! Obviously has no love or bond with his poor dog, and that's not the kind of home I would want for my precious girl... Not that I could give her up anyway... I love her too much


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

i thought he the comversation was going to turn into a drink offer haha but yea i would have found it strange too


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

Whatever happened to "Hey, wanna go get a beer?" :::smh:::


----------

